# lunch box (gíria)



## Vanda

Gente,

Na gíria lunch box quer dizer: 2 Brit. humorous a man's genitals.

Vocês querem ajudar a tia Vanda com uma gíria, um termo correspondente que a gente usa no português? Meninos?!!


----------



## englishmania

o material...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Os documentos
O Bin Laden
O Chuck Norris 
(essas duas últimas são bem recentes usadas por adolescentes). 
 Me ocorem muitas outras mais vulgares, nenhuma tão leve e graciosa como a do seu original.


----------



## Vanda

Ha, estava tentando me lembrar dos documentos.

Obrigada, menina e menino. Continuo esperando mais sugestões.


----------



## anaczz

O careca
Bráulio (os Bráulios que me desculpem, mas é uma questão histórico-linguística)


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Ahm, acho que este tópico só deveria ficar aberto das 22 horas às 6 da manhã. 

Bin Laden e Chuck Norris? Caramba! Que coisa mais violenta. Vá entender.

Talvez _o órgão_, _o instrumento_. É tudo uma questão de imaginação.


----------



## Vanda

Oba!... aparecereram mais opções.
Obrigada, gente boa!


----------



## fernandobn97007

A ferramenta


----------



## anaczz

Agora vou lembrando montes de nomes (alguns muito ridículos):
Dedo sem unha
Cobra cega
Músculo


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Me ocorem muitas outras mais vulgares, nenhuma tão leve e graciosa como a do seu original.



Exactly. It's a silly euphemism.



> I remember when Gareth used to turn up in those ridiculous running shorts so you could nearly see his lunch box....until sarah nixx hit a ball off his knackers!!
> 
> Question: Is there anything wrong with a man sitting with his legs crossed?
> Answer from kourageous kitty: yes you can't see his lunch box lol
> 
> I thought Tommy Lee Jones was unbelievably hammy and Carrey was okay but I didn't really need to see his lunch box in that leotard get-up.


----------



## Vanda

Lembrei-me de outra: ''as jóias da família''.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Lembrei-me de outra: ''as jóias da família''.


 hahaha

Dentro dessa linha temos "os balangandãs", como diria minha avó.


----------



## marta12

Acho o máximo «as jóias da família». É tão boa como «lunch box», no meu entender.
Em Portugal há muito homem que lhe chama « a gaita».


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Lembrei-me de outra: ''as jóias da família''.



Podemos improvisar um pouco e dizer "as jóias da coroa". A "coroa" em questão sendo a "dona" dos atributos do marido.


----------



## Nonstar

Que tal Kojak? Alguém aí vai pôr a peruca no Kojak?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Nonstar said:


> Que tal Kojak? Alguém aí vai pôr a peruca no Kojak?



Non, essa é _duca_!


----------



## Nonstar

GOODVIEW said:


> Non, essa é _duca_!



Hehehe


----------

